# Michigan Medical Marijuana



## citydweller (Aug 30, 2008)

Novemeber 4th ballot for Michigan residents- Voting YES on
Prop 1 can make Michigan the 13th medical marijuana approved state! 

YAY!! come on Prop 1 !! 

and for good measure, here are some links about med. marijuana and Michigan's comp. care

www .medicalmarijuanaeducation. com
www .stoparrestingpatients. org


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2008)

It has been a long time since I was in Michigan.  A small amount back in the day was a misdemeanor with a fine to pay. But it seems to me that sometime not too long ago I heard that Michigan had become tougher on pot.  What is the penalty for possession based on the quantity being possessed these days?


----------



## andy52 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks dude,i also live in mi. and this is the 1st i've heard of this.wonder why.i sure would have signed anything.as i certainly qualify for a medical user,grower license.


----------



## FINKELSTEINSHITKID (Nov 8, 2008)

I live in MICHIGAN at the state line , I have a gardining business and need info on growing as a business, to sell to docs, and patients ,does anybody have info on this, I would like to get ahead of everyone else ,doing the same thing ,Im excited about the new law and I will get my medical license for illness,but I would like to grow on large scale ye ha!!! please help ,,WHO, WHAT AND WHERE DO I DO THIS, ALSO you guys in the lower MI, area we need to get together and burn,,


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 8, 2008)

I too am interested in getting a grow license. I will worry about the script later, but want to also jump in quick on this. Any info that anyone can give is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 8, 2008)

I wanna know too!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2008)

the rules will be written 12/04/08. they estimated that there are 50,000 eligible medical mj users in michigan. i don't know who came up with this number. i would guess more like 6 million?, with 50,000 more yearly for the next 15 years or so. yeah, that sounds about right...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

i don't really know all the specs on this,but i am patiently waiting the day to see how all this goes down.anyone have any idea as to the actual steps to get legal.i know i will go to my dr. and get whatever it is i will need from him.i just want to be prepared.i wish someone in the know would post a list of everything needed fr this,in advance of dec. 4 08.i understand they have 120 days to iron outwhatever it is they are gonna add to this bill.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 24, 2008)

As it stands now, the rules are that a med patient can have 2 1/2 oz. of usable plant matter, each patient can have 12 plants growing, in a locked facility. If the patient cannot grow his/her own meds they can get a designated grower to do it. Designated growers are restricted to a total of 5 patients, and cannot have a felony on thier record. All growing must be done in a locked facility. 
There will be no compassion clubs or any open sales of cannabis, the law does not specify how distribution will be made, it will be up to the wiles of the individual.
There are built in protections for doctors who "recommend" cannabis use for thier patients. There are also protections against discrimination against med users and designated growers. The law provides privacy to the med user, there will be no public access to the Dept. of Health's records, however, if a med user, who is within the limits set by the law, is arrested or investigated by the police, the police will simply be able to call the Dept. of Health and verify that the suspect is liscenced. If the Dept. of Health does release any info about liscenced users there are precautions and protections against this release. The law also allows for a medical necessity plea, if the user isn't liscenced by the Dept.
If there are any specific questions, please feel free to post them here, and I will dig up the info.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

all good info jb. this is what i am led to understand also. after you are prescribed from your doctor, you can take this to the health dept. with whatever fees are imposed, and get registered then and there. they then have 20 days to accept your app, or deny. if you hear nothing within this 20 days, you are automatically approved. the rules have to be in ink by
4/2/09...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2008)

heres some info i dug up.

http://site.qualifyingpatient.com/Home_Page.html...

http://www.mapinc.org/tlcnews/v08/n1059/a08.htm?204...


----------



## Klicks (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the web sites on Dr. MJ.  I have a "lot" of med probs and am actually afraid to talk to my doc about the benefits I receive.  We're all in a closet in my area and afraid to approach any medical "professionals" about how and where to get on the list for a permit to grow in our own homes.  Maybe one of these web sites will help myself and friends.

My puddy cat just ate three of my babies today leaving me one.  My kitty, Peepers, grew up on it and loves the taste of the green leaves.  I hate combing the streets looking for good smoke!!   Some days I feel like tossing kitty out, but then again, it's good to know I have a furry friend that appreciates a good high!


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

Ooooo,  I hate to go to jail to uphold Dr. King's righteousness.  But if I ever have to, I do think I will use his words in my defense!


----------

